# Do dogs ever get sick and tired of a certain brand of food?



## ForMeira (Jan 29, 2009)

Dogs ever get tired of a certain food? I recently switched to Taste of the Wild Smoked Salmon and for about a month my husky Meira has been eaten it but lately she only eats about 1 cups worth or 1 and 1/2 cups worth then is done. Is she growing tired of it?


----------



## shabess (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe not tired of it but remember that a dog knows what it needs on a daily basis and if he can't find it in his food he'll stop looking. It's a simple case of what the dog needs isn't there and he's telling you this.


----------



## tefobuch (Jun 7, 2009)

Give her a while longer and see what happens. Does she eat it like she's forcing herself, or just that her appetite seems to have waned?

The simple answer to your question is "Yes"! Sure they do. Sometimes tho the owners don't give them any choice or pay any attention to it, so it is what it is.

I rotate every few mths with my doggie. It's a very interesting exercise to see his initial reaction to each new food. Sometimes he's thrilled with the change immediately and other times is a bit skeptical, lol!

Having said that, he absolutely refuses to eat venison ... (I've tried a couple different canned brands which I supplement with dry) ... and I bought an (expensive) bag of Instinct Rabbit which he seemed OK with for about a week and then ... bang! ... he was done ... wouldn't take one more kibble. I had to give a nearly full bag away.

You'll know what's going on in a few more days. Good luck!!!


----------



## RiverFlash (Aug 28, 2008)

I rotate my bags of TOTW - Wetlands one bag, Prairie the next, Pacific the next and so on. JUST when my dogs are getting to the bottom of the 18 lb bag and seem like they are 'done' with the flavor, I buy a new bag of the other formula and they get jazzed about eating again. I buy the 18 lb bag because that seems to be the duration of their 'need to switch'. You may just try a different TOTW formula and see if she perks up, but don't buy a HUGE bag. Just buy the medium bag and see if that helps her eat. Also, have you taken her to the vet? Sometimes dogs will go off their food if something else is bothering them, or at least cut back.


----------



## daleB (Jul 7, 2009)

Of course your dog can get tired of the same thing day after day. Why Not? However...Im not going to say its the taste alone. Remember they have keen senses of smell and that plays a part of it.

We attempt to formulate with continuity between formulas as do most high end foods.

Rotating or switching between lines withing a brand should not be a problem unless one formula does contain a protein or something that does not sit well with your dog.

Otherwise. Use a multi protein formula or there are ways to make the food more interesting by introducing appealing smells into the food.

Short answer....yes. They get bored.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Sure they can. I feed a variety of foods, some kibble, some fresh, whole foods, and sometimes, canned. Last night, I mixed (dry) EVO, TOTW, Stella & Chewy's freed dried lamb steaks, green beans, and lowfat cottage cheese for their dinner. Breakfast was plain EVO.


----------



## mitchb13 (Jul 8, 2009)

I asked our doggy dietitian the same question, he recommended switching up their meals every once in awhile. He said "How would you like to eat the same thing every day. Dogs think the same way!". Of course there are dogs that have sensitive stomachs that can't tolerate change and you'll need to either stick with what works or find a good combination for them.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I think they can get tired of a food. It could also be the heat. Nanuq is eating a lot less now that the weather is warmer.


----------



## lshean (Jan 6, 2009)

Dogs are just like people in many ways and I'm sure they get tired of the same food day in and day out just like we do. I rotate my dogs food between 2 brands.


----------

